# Question of Lineag



## Mider1985 (Oct 6, 2010)

Since there's so much questions about Lineag how does one find out if someone really trained under a certain master? 

http://www.choylifutmokhung.com/

Steve Steuer claims to have studied under Ark Wong in Choy Li Fut Mok Hung. From what Sifu or Sensei Steuer says authentic Choy Li Fut Mok Hung is VERY HARD TO FIND.

This other person who says they trained in a hard to find art called Splashing hands 

*Sifu Haumea "Tiny" Lefiti*

*As well as other great martial artists such as Ark Wong *

http://www.whitelotuskungfu.com/about-masterwong.html

Doug Wong is one of americas most respected martial artists.

There's also James Mcneil

http://www.kungfupower.com/SplashingHands.html


----------



## oaktree (Oct 6, 2010)

> Since there's so much questions about Lineag how does one find out if someone really trained under a certain master?


1.You can ask to see his certification from said Master.
2.You can ask people who are known to have trained with said Master.
3.You can ask the Master himself if he is still alive.
4.Compare techniques of said style to style being claimed.
That should be enough to validate a person. If a person can not produce any of this it might be better to train else where.

I do not understand the rest of the question but Martial talk has an anti- fraud busting policy you might want to ask a specific question on Bullshido concerning a particular teacher's claim.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> Since there's so much questions about Lineag how does one find out if someone really trained under a certain master?
> 
> http://www.choylifutmokhung.com/
> 
> ...


 
You say Steve Steuer and the Website says Gary Steuer, which one are you asking about?

If Gary just google "Gary Steuer" "Ark Wong" at the same time


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> Since there's so much questions about Lineag how does one find out if someone really trained under a certain master?
> 
> http://www.choylifutmokhung.com/
> 
> ...


 
You might try sending a PM to Ron Chapel, who posts here under the moniker DOC.  Mr. Chapel studied under Ark Wong in the early 1960s, maybe even the late 1950s, is now a kenpo guy under Ed Parker.  He met Mr. Parker at Ark Wong's studio when Mr. Parker became a student there as well.  From some of his postings here he has mentioned Tiny Lefiti as also being a student of Splashing Hands under Ark Wong.

Doc has also mentioned Douglas Wong, I believe he knows him personally, may have some sort of affiliation or relationship with him.  It's possible that he knows Mr. Steuer and Mr. McNeil as well.

Doc posts more frequently over on the sister site Kenpotalk.com, but he's over here on Martialtalk from time to time as well.


----------



## Mider1985 (Oct 6, 2010)

oaktree said:


> 1.You can ask to see his certification from said Master.
> 2.You can ask people who are known to have trained with said Master.
> 3.You can ask the Master himself if he is still alive.
> 4.Compare techniques of said style to style being claimed.
> ...


 

1 Ark Wong sadly is dead but his son whom i dont know how to contact is alive so ive heard.

Ive looked up Gary and Ark Wong on google it mentions Gary on a forum with many other guys supposidly the poster was Ark Wongs son no way of verrifying

Doug Wong is a respected martial artist he says he trained with Ark Wong and Sifu Tiny i have no reason to distrust him

I dont really know how to compare Choy Li Fut Mok Hung most of the chinese stuff you see today is alot of wushu just fancy nonsense. But there is some old footage of sifu Ark Wong training i think he was using a METAL DUMMY yup you heard me a METAL DUMMY instead of a wooden one the dummy had to be held in place by 2 or three guys. Sifu Gary says that Choy Li Fut Mok Hung is basically the beginning of a new type of kung fu after the shaolin temple was burned down i dont know the history of kung fu sadly i guess ill have to do a bit more research and contact DOC or Doug Wong


----------



## Mider1985 (Oct 6, 2010)

I found some footage of Sifu Ark Wong to compare iwth Sifu Steuer perhaps you guys eyes are sharper then mine.

This is Sifu Ark Wong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIg_32CIHEQ&feature=related




 
This is Sifu Gary









 
Here is Sifu Wongs Grandson doing some techinques

http://www.kungfu5family.com/SifuSemingVideos.htm


----------



## Domino (May 6, 2011)

Authenticity is up to you and how you value it.
His grandson is Master Se Ming Ma and although possibly wrong, through a search I found a contact.
Seming@earthlink.net


----------



## gstat2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi , My name is Gary Steuer. I was a student of GM Ark Yuey Wong from 1968 - 1986 . I started in Martial Arts at age 11 , I am now 68 . I would gladly answer any questions  you might have Re: 5 Family 5 Animal  ,Choy Li Fut Mok Hung style , or any person who claims to have studied with GM Wong.   I will try to do some teaching of our style on youtube ...  gary steuer kungfu    ...  I have lived in Thailand for 20 + years now  , and am still teaching.   I have also studied iishinryu Karate under Master Shimabuku , in Okinawa , Military style ,Martial Arts while stationed with Royal Korean Marines , in Vietnam . Judo , under my older brother Joey , who was one of the first non- Japanese to receive a black belt at the Kodakan , in Japan. I also Boxed Golden Gloves as a youth , under tutelage of Charlie Goldman , Rocky Marciano's trainer , at Stillman's gym , in New York City.   I'd be happy to answer anything that I know ..      I know this is  a old posting , but hope some are still checking it ..  There are too many phoneys out there...   Lets find them !    PS , Who is Steve Steuer , I never heard of him .........


----------

